# new website...check it out



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a new website. Please critique the hell outta it!! All the photos on there are mine, except for the ford w/ boss plow.

www.jjlandscaping.com


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

it looks really good. testimonials are one of the best things.

i noticed some error in the testimonilals... --->>> this charracter ---> â€œYour guys did a great job considering how much snow we got!â€œ
- Rebbeca Stair


btw it loads very fast which is good.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1086984 said:


> it looks really good. testimonials are one of the best things.
> 
> i noticed some error in the testimonilals... --->>> this charracter ---> â€œYour guys did a great job considering how much snow we got!â€œ
> - Rebbeca Stair
> ...


just noticed that and in the "about us" page he used the same content twice...gonna have that changed asap good thing it just went up today! hahaa

and thanks!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good!  I like it.

Found one correction for you...sent you a PM :waving:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ok fixed all errors noted....anyone see anything else? any suggestions? I'm willing to listen to anything you guys may have to say!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I like it very much...looks great.

Personally I would change the sentencing from the resi and commercial pages

from :

"From weekly lawn maintenance, to ornamental shrub pruning, to turf fertilization and management we can maintain your property's appearance to your needs, budget, and desires."

to: 

"From Weekly Lawn Maintenance and Ornamental Shrub Pruning, to Turf Fertilization and Management, maintaining your property's appearance to your needs, budget, and desires is our excellence."

....and if you want to keep it the original way...you should add another comma after management.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

In the page title, shouldn't there be a comma after construction and a period after llc.


And on the contact page, instead of comments, maybe have questions/ comments or services you would like or somethin other than that. Also you should make first and last name and zip a required field.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Also at The bottom of the page where you have service areas, instead of commas, do bullets. The code is &#149. I believe


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Jared,

In the about us section you should talk up education and expierience. Put your face up there too. If I remember right you did some school time with the kid we hired this year. People like to know they're dealing with an educated and expierienced contractor.

Just my 2 cents......

Also I need somebody out your way who is willing to help me out as back up salter or to take a few ice patrols through the year. My original plan for taking care of that office park isn't looking great and I need some insurance.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice f-250!??


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

EGLC;1086958 said:


> Here's a new website. Please critique the hell outta it!! All the photos on there are mine, *except for the ford w/ boss plow.*
> 
> www.jjlandscaping.com


There ya go brad lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man I shoulda read saw the title and clicked the link:realmad:

Question though why photoshop a truck with you lettering thats not even yours seems stupid to me


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd say just as filler until he can grab an action shot of one of his trucks lettered and plowing.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ajslands;1087541 said:


> In the page title, shouldn't there be a comma after construction and a period after llc.
> 
> And on the contact page, instead of comments, maybe have questions/ comments or services you would like or somethin other than that. Also you should make first and last name and zip a required field.


OK thanks a ton!!!



ajslands;1087546 said:


> Also at The bottom of the page where you have service areas, instead of commas, do bullets. The code is •. I believe


Like that idea I will make change.



forestfireguy;1087955 said:


> Jared,
> 
> In the about us section you should talk up education and experience. Put your face up there too. If I remember right you did some school time with the kid we hired this year. People like to know they're dealing with an educated and experienced contractor.
> 
> ...


Who's the kid?? I think I may know who he is, if its him all I can say is good luck hahaha

PM me, all i have at moment is a tailgate buddy has two 2.5cu yd'rs and a 10yd s/a dump with tailgate spreader



deere615;1088036 said:


> Man I shoulda read saw the title and clicked the link:realmad:
> 
> Question though why photoshop a truck with you lettering thats not even yours seems stupid to me


Because the one with the Chevy and Western plow wouldn't have looked good with the stretching needed to make it that width. We paid for the photo, nothing stupid it about it at all IMO



WilliamOak;1088056 said:


> I'd say just as filler until he can grab an action shot of one of his trucks lettered and plowing.


BINGO. And even if I do get an action shot I will keep that photo, I paid for it. Nothing wrong with using it.


----------



## JLaw300 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice web site, but...

How can you assume that you'll surpass all of my needs and expectations before you even know what they are?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

JLaw300;1088094 said:


> Nice web site, but...
> 
> How can you assume that you'll surpass all of my needs and expectations before you even know what they are?


because we have been doing so for all our customers to date


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

EGLC;1086958 said:


> Here's a new website. Please critique the hell outta it!! All the photos on there are mine, except for the ford w/ boss plow.
> 
> www.jjlandscaping.com


Nice JJ........only one thing I would change that stupid helmet on your screen name on here........Just kidding ya man, but you work looks really nice....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You should do flash at the begging of your page, like have the grass growig a d then you come along and mow it down.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Flash will kill your SEO, Also to help you rank a little better throw a ling in your signature like this 
< a hr e f = www. your site. com> Landscaping Installation Service Company | Sometown | SomeState | < / a >

Just take the spaces out

 L a n d s c a p i n g I n s t a l ...i c e C o m p a n y | Sometown | SomeState |  
and you'll get that which will help also put the above txt as your title on the site (the top bar)

check this one out - Holiday Lighting Services Louisville KY

Notice in the top bar it doesn't say EasyPro it says my key word.

Nice clean looking site man!


----------



## new9horizon (Oct 18, 2010)

Your sites looks wonderful, its design and right information with image looks nice. According to me attractive websites makes a difference. The websites must be distinct and user friendly. One can immediately get a sense of what the site is all about.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Very nice web-site*

looks professional and to the point!


----------

